# Request weiterleiten



## J-Rod (5. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Servlet gebastelt, welches Anfragen von einer Webanwendung (für mich eine Black Box) per POST oder GET entgegennimmt, die übergebenen Parameter 'auswertet' und in Abhängigkeit von diesen Parametern auf eine andere Webanwendung (ein WIKI) weiterleitet.
Diese Weiterleitung geschieht zu einem konkreten Topic des Wikis (gem. Parameter) und AUßERDEM soll man gleichzeitig noch am Wiki angemeldet werden.

Ich erzeuge derzeit im Laufe des Codes einen 'HttpClient', mit dem ich dann auch erfolgreich Http-Requests gegen das Wiki feuere. Darüber kann ich auch eine Anmeldung durchführen. Leider hat dieser HttpClient ja nichts mit dem ursprünglichen Request zu tun, den ich dann zum Wiki weiterleiten will. Im Browser ist man daher nach der Weiterleitung NICHT angemeldet.

1. Versteht jemand mein Problem? :-D
2. Wenn ja, gibt es Ideen zu Lösung? (Nochmal kurz: ein Servlet-Request so an ein Wiki weiterleiten, dass man dort sowohl angemeldet, als auch auf ein bestimmtes Topic verwiesen wird)

Vielen Dank,

J-Rod


----------



## Noctarius (5. Jan 2011)

Du könntest eine Art HTTP-Proxy implementieren und jeden Request über den HTTPClient abwickeln. Dann bleibst du weiterhin angemeldet.


----------



## tagedieb (6. Jan 2011)

Welche Authentisierungsmethoden werden von der Wiki-Page unterstuetzt?
Ist die Wiki-Page in derselben Domain?


----------



## Stroker89 (11. Jan 2011)

Ich leite auch einen kompletten Request an ein weiteres Servlet weiter und das mach ich mit dem Request dispatcher


----------



## tagedieb (11. Jan 2011)

Stroker89 hat gesagt.:


> Ich leite auch einen kompletten Request an ein weiteres Servlet weiter und das mach ich mit dem Request dispatcher



Das funktioniert aber nur wenn die WIKI Applikation auf demselben Applicationserver installiert wurde..


----------



## Stroker89 (12. Jan 2011)

Kann der Request nicht an eine beliebige URL dispatched werden? Hab es selber nicht ausprobiert aber wenn du das sagst wird das wohl stimmen 

Gruß


----------



## tagedieb (13. Jan 2011)

Stroker89 hat gesagt.:


> Kann der Request nicht an eine beliebige URL dispatched werden? Hab es selber nicht ausprobiert aber wenn du das sagst wird das wohl stimmen
> 
> Gruß




Ich habs auch nie ausprobiert einen Request an eine andere URL weiterzuleiten. So wie ich die Theorie verstanden habe kannst du nur eine URI innerhalb desselben Applikationservers verwenden.




			
				ServletContext.getRequestDispatcher() hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The pathname must begin with a / and is interpreted as relative to the current context root. Use getContext to obtain a RequestDispatcher for resources in foreign contexts.


----------

